# How do you dose Chelated Iron into a tank?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/3094-iron-chelate.html


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

That's what I found earlier. It first starts off saying his iron is 10%. How do I know what the percentage is of the iron I got? Is it always 10%?

Then Tom says to mix 5 grams iron with water. I don't have a scale for grams. Does anyone know how many teaspoons equal 5 grams? Further, I don't want to know how much of the diluted mix to dose (15mls). I want to know how much of the dry iron needs to be dosed. I can then create my own mix concentration (I prefer to dose in oz, not ml).

At one point, Tom is asked, "any idea what a tablespoon or teaspoon weights?" He replied, "'d say about 3/4 teaspoon off hand maybe a tad less, 2/3's etc." That didn't answer the question. A tablespoon cannot _weigh_ 3/4 teaspoon. I think Tom was trying to say that 2/3 or 3/4 teaspoon equalled 5 grams, but I don't want to make that assumption. Still, that doesn't tell me how many grams or teaspoons to dose for each tank.

Does any of this make sense?

Here's what I'm hoping to figure out. I'd like to do it the same way I do micros. I need to dose +/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week. So to make 32 1oz doses, I would first put in 8 teaspoons of the dry mix (32/4 = 8) and then fill the container with water to the 32oz mark. Then each 1oz of liquid = 1 dose (or 1/4 tsp). It's very easy that way.

So what I'm looking for is something that tells me how many teaspoons = 1 dose for a 75g, a 29g and a 20g tank. I want the same info that you get for dry micros and macros. I just can't seem to find it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Where did you get the chelated iron from? I assume it's a 10% mix.

Are you dosing TMG or any other traces that may contain iron?

Doesn't seem like anyone has converted from grams to teaspoons of iron chelate 10%.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I got it from Green Leaf Aquariums: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/iron-chelate.html

TMG? I use Plantex CSM+B for my micros. Other than that, I dose dry macros. EI method.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you see signs of iron deficiency?

AFAIK, Plantex CSM+B has ~6.5% chelated iron already.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

If it's from Greenleaf perhaps Orlando could answer your questions?


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

More than likely it is the 10% iron chelate. I read somewhere that it is about the same density as CSM+B, so you can use the figure for that to convert grams to tsp. I used this to figure out my iron dosing when going from Flourish Iron to 10% Iron Chelate http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

> Does anyone know how many teaspoons equal 5 grams?


Just a small note, and I'll deign to others with experience, but I am always reluctant to believe I can adequately get any kind of consistency using volume as a means of dry measurement - so much depends on the source, how tightly one scoops, how long the material has been sitting (and possibly compacting), etc. Of course, mass measurement can also be a problem - hygroscopic materials can acquire moisture, and so a given mass overstates how much of the "good stuff" is in there, but I still think the inconsistency is far less with mass than with volume. Just my $0.02.

If interested, ebay has some really cheap gram scales, down to the .01 gram, even the .001 gram, for not that much - might be worth a look.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Do you see signs of iron deficiency?
> 
> AFAIK, Plantex CSM+B has ~6.5% chelated iron already.


Yes, but I have been lax with dosing. I'm finally back on schedule and wanted to add the iron. I was using the Flourish Iron, but I finally used it up so I was wanting to start with the dry.



Jeff5614 said:


> If it's from Greenleaf perhaps Orlando could answer your questions?


I think that may be my best chance. It seems the answer to my question just isn't known for some reason.



prjct92eh2 said:


> More than likely it is the 10% iron chelate. I read somewhere that it is about the same density as CSM+B, so you can use the figure for that to convert grams to tsp. I used this to figure out my iron dosing when going from Flourish Iron to 10% Iron Chelate http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


I'll double check the % with Orlando, and if it's 10% as expected, then I will see if I can convert it from CSM+B. Thanks for the info!



hokuryu said:


> If interested, ebay has some really cheap gram scales, down to the .01 gram, even the .001 gram, for not that much - might be worth a look.


Thanks, but I'm not interested. I realize there are variences regarding weight and volume, but I'm not looking to be _that_ precise. Even each tank of the same size, say 75g, doesn't have the same amount of water so the precision goes out the door right then and there. I was just wanting a ballpark figure to start out with.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ballpark? 5 grams per teaspoon.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

From messing around with APC's Fertilator program, it looks like 1 teaspoon of 10% DPTA iron chelate weighs approximately 4.4 grams.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

That's good enough for me!

Now how much do I dose my tanks? 75g, 29g and 20g?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

From Rex Grigg:


> Chelated Iron
> 
> * Mix 35 grams of powder with 2 cups (473 ml of water).
> * 1 ml of this solution will raise the iron level in 10 gallons of water by 0.2 ppm.
> * Suggested range for iron is 0.1-0.5 ppm.


So now you know how much to add to make your stock solution.

If 1mL dosed into 10g will give you 0.2ppm, you will need 7.5mL, 2.9mL, and 2.0mL to dose your 75g, 29g, and 20g tanks, respectively to achieve the same 0.2ppm.

Just simple mathematics. Now you can do it for all different sized tanks and different desired levels of iron from a 10% DPTA iron chelate mix.

Give a (wo)man a fish and (s)he will eat for a day. Teach him/her how to fish and (s)he will eat for a lifetime.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, so check me to see if I have this right.

Mix 5 tsp of powder to 2 cups water (16oz). Roughly, 1ml = .33oz per 10g water. There are ~ 48.5 "10g" doses in that mix. Therefore, 5 tsp = 48.5 "10g" doses. So ~1/10 tsp = 1 "10g" dose.

Therefore, just multiply it out.

20g tank = 2 * 1/10 tsp = 2/10 = 1/5 or .20 tsp per dose.
29g tank = 3 * 1/10 tsp = 3/10 tsp per dose.
75g tank = 7.5 * 1/10 tsp = 7.5/10 tsp which = .75 or 3/4 tsp per dose.

So to make a concentration that would work for the 20g and 29g tanks, I'll shoot for 1/2oz and 3/4oz doses per tank, respectively. I can combine the two as if it's one 50g tank and then split up the dosing between the two. So for a 50g tank, I'd need 5 * 1/10 tsp = 1/2 tsp powder per dose of 1.25oz liquid. I have a bottle that holds 32oz and another that hold 16oz so...

16 / 1.25 = 12.8 doses. So let's go with 12 doses. 1.25oz * 12 doses = 15oz liquid concentrate.

So if 1/2 tsp powder per dose for 12 doses, I'd need 6 tsp (2 tbsp) powder. Add enough water to reach the 15oz mark, and I now have 12 days worth of dosing for the two tanks combined in which I dose 1/2oz to the 20g and 3/4oz to the 29g. (1/2 + 3/4) * 12 = 15oz.


Now for the 75g tank. 3/4 tsp per dose as calculated above. For 12 doses, that would be 9 tsp (3 tbsp) of powder, add enough water to reach 12oz would give me 1oz per dose.


So in the end, I'll make two concentrations.

*20g/29g:* 6 tsp (2 tbsp) powder + water to reach 15oz mark = 12 doses.

20g: 1/2oz
29g: 3/4oz


*75g:* 9 tsp (3 tbsp) powder + water to reach 12oz mark = 12 doses

75g: 1oz

Did I get that about right? There's some basic rounding, but I think this puts it in the ballpark. Let me know if I have a major error.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

And the response to my last post is: Absolute, total _silence_...

Did I confuse everyone way too much with my calculations? Did any of it make sense to anyone?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP..

I have the same question.....


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

My advice to you is to forget about all of the liquid measurements. What i did was go out and buy a digital gram scale($20 tops) that is pretty accurate and use it to measure very small amounts. Use this along with fertilator at the APC and you will avoid all the confusing adding to water, how much to add to the tank, and all that. Just my .02


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

The math checks out to me.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

josh1604 said:


> My advice to you is to forget about all of the liquid measurements. What i did was go out and buy a digital gram scale($20 tops) that is pretty accurate and use it to measure very small amounts. Use this along with fertilator at the APC and you will avoid all the confusing adding to water, how much to add to the tank, and all that. Just my .02


You dose .02 ?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lopez_316us said:


> You dose .02 ?


What he meant was that it was his 2 cents...his opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

OK, we know it's his 2 cents but what is the answer? 

Opinion aside, How much to dry dose??? 1/32 of a tsps??? what??

Has anyone figured this out yet? I'm sure someone has the answer. I don't really want to start make a solution for the Fe only.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Lnb said:


> OK, we know it's his 2 cents but what is the answer?
> 
> Opinion aside, How much to dry dose??? 1/32 of a tsps??? what??
> 
> Has anyone figured this out yet? I'm sure someone has the answer. I don't really want to start make a solution for the Fe only.


You really need to give more information. Are you dosing CSM+B now? TMG? What micro/trace mixture are you using? CSM/CSM+B already contains chelated iron. Does it seem like your plants are iron deficient...?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Feb 3, 2009)

I think if someone was able to answer this question for him....he and other would be able to fine tune it to their tanks based on what else they might be dosing:

*How much dry chelated iron do you add to a 10g tank to raise the ppm by 0.1* (or maybe to 1ppm if you need a larger answer like 1/8tsp or whatever)...not sure what the answer would be.

With this answer, we can adjust to our tank size, adjust to our target ppm and adjust based on what else we may be dosing right?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok here is what I found but not sure if the original post is correct so I would like confirmation:

*0.1g chelated iron in 20g water = 0.09ppm (0.1ppm)*

3 tsp = 14g, so 0.03 tsp = 0.14g
1/32 tsp = 0.03

1/32 tsp iron = just over 0.1ppm in 20g
1/16 tsp iron = just over 0.1ppm in 40g
1/8 tsp iron = just over 0.1ppm in 80g

1/8 tsp iron = 0.4ppm in 20g if you want/have to dose more.

Target dose for iron is between 0.1 and 0.5ppm. Assuming the BOLD above is correct, I believe my math is.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Might it be that I'm trying to simplify something that is more complicated? 

It seems from my research that the uptake of iron is extremely rapid which leads me to the conclusion that an overdose is almost impossible unless you do something really really stupid.

No, I don't know what the Fe level is in my tanks. They are high light with pressurized CO2. I guess fine tuning my regime is not what I'm looking for. It's something more general like the following. 


*_Dosing Regime's_*

For higher light, C02 enriched tank's that are moderately 
to heavy planted.

Add 02 to your tank daily, by either air stone or surface
agitation.

*Dry Dosing...* Use measuring spoon's found at 
most department store's in the utensils section, scoop 
appropriate amount and toss in the tank, simple as that!

I use to keep an old travel mug under the tank, and 
keep fertilizers in large spice bottles, scoop appropriate 
amount into cup, dip in tank, stir and serve.
Tsp=Teaspoon

**Dry Dosing Plantex CSM+B...* 
Converting 1 tablespoon to 250ml H20, 
20 ml = 1/4 teaspoon of dry fertilizer. 
There are 12 - 1/4 teaspoons dissolved
250ml/12=20.83ml. 

*20~40gal*
50% H20 change-weekly
1/4 Tsp-KN03 3x a week
1/16 Tsp-KH2P04 3x aweek
1/2 Tsp-GH booster once a week 
5ml or 1/16Tsp-Trace 3x a week
_Optional_
1-2ml-Fe/Iron 3x a week

*"If dosing a 10gal highlight C02 enriched tank, *
*divide above regime x2"* 

*40~60gal*
50% H20 change-weekly
1/2 Tsp-KN03 3x a week
1/8 Tsp-KH2P04 3x a week
3/4 Tsp-GH booster once a week
10ml or 1/8Tsp-Trace 3x a week
_Optional_
2-4ml-Fe/Iron 3x a week

*60~80gal*
50% H20 change-weekly
3/4 Tsp-KN03 3x a week
3/16 Tsp-KH2P04 3x a week
1 Tsp-GH booster once a week
15ml 3/16Tsp-Trace 3x a week
_Optional_
4-8ml-Fe/Iron 3x a week

*Mixing Trace Element and Iron,* Plantex CSM+B,
Fe/Iron Chelate 10%- mix 1Tbsp per 250ml water-
one cap full=5ml

___________________________________________

I've been dosing per this IE dosing chart. Everything including the Plantex CSM+B, excluding the the Fe solution. This is where I'm stuck.

Immediately above is the breakdown for an Fe solution. How would this translate into a dry dose? 

I have never studied chem nor anything close to the subject. So for me simplicity is the key like tsps and fluid ounces. Yes, I still resist the idea of thinking in liters except when it involves soda. :icon_roll

Many thanks to those who this is second nature.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, 1 tablespoon = 3 teaspoons. One teaspoon of that stuff weighs 4.4 grams.

A 1 mL dose of the iron solution is 1/250 of 3 teaspoons, 13.2/250 grams = 0.0528 grams.

Multiply accordingly. It's much easier dosing it in diluted solution form.


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

Perhaps some more experienced keepers can chime in. When I began, knowing nothing, I tossed everything into the tank - working with all Seachem products, I used liquid Trace, Comprehensive, N, P, K, Excel, Fe. 

My question is: is additional iron _really_ necessary, particularly when using Seachem Comp. for micros? Wouldn't most deficiency issues spring up long before any true FE deficiency, if dosing using Flourish, CSM+B, or TMG?


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

APC has chelated irpon on its fertilator. I dose 1/8 tsp 3 times per week in my 125. This adds .12 ppm iron. I do this in addition to trace. 

For your 75, 1/16 tsp would add about .08. This is off the top of my head and could be off a little.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

epicfish said:


> What he meant was that it was his 2 cents...his opinion. :thumbsup:



:redface::redface::fish::fish::redface::redface:

:icon_roll


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

In the struggle to resist technology, (buy a $9.99 free shipping, made in china pocket gram scale). Dosing Fe dry in smaller than 75g tanks is just a pinch between your fingers small amount. Earlier in this post Complexity stated in post#10 *"Thanks, but I'm not interested. I realize there are variances regarding weight and volume, but I'm not looking to be that precise. Even each tank of the same size, say 75g, doesn't have the same amount of water so the precision goes out the door right then and there."* While I agree tanks and components vary.
My 75 gal. left living room tank holds 64 gal. after substrate, rock, etc.
75 gal. right living room tank holds 60 gallons.
The office 55gal. holds 42 gallons.
The 10 gal. quarantine tank I have empty with a HOB holds 9 gal. filled to the top.
It amazes me that so many people don't know their tank volume.
For water changes to eliminate the bucket brigade we took a yard stick and marked a starting reference for the tank filled, drained, measured and marked 5 gallon increments three times to verify the measurement. Then extended those down to just above the gravel line for each of our tanks. It wasn't hard, expensive in either time or money. We only did this once just like recording the first fill water volume after a major change or break down. Having that information we can be as precise as we like without effort. 

just a thought,, like any other


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

redfalconf35 said:


> The math checks out to me.


Thank you! I really wanted another pair of eyes double checking my numbers. :smile:


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Great info, thanks.


----------

